# Bad day



## Luisa8 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi all,
I was starting to think I was doing ok. Not great. But at least the every day floods of tears had stopped and I thought I was maybe "accepting" that this was the way things had to be......
Then out of nowhere I feel like I'm back to square one and it's like being hit by a truck....I know what set if off. One of those daft pregnancy announcements on ********. It's a good friend of mine and so I knew she was pregnant so I'm not even sure why I'm feeling so bad. Maybe it's all the congratulations messages and general feeling of baby happiness that has set me off...don't know. My friend "announced" it to me not long after my last BFN. Not that I blame her or anything but I really didn't take it well... I thought I had got my head round it but obviously not.
I'm being forced to "move on" for financial reasons....I'd cycle every month if I had the money out of pure determination to get what I long for (well, maybe every other month  ).
Is anyone else out there in the same situation? To be longing to try again but not have the finances to do it....
I tried everything, from my own rubbish eggs, to donor eggs to even giving DD a go.....and nada...
I really don't want this to be my life and the sadness I feel for both myself and DH is just crippling. I don't think I'm depressed....just so very very sad.... 
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Luisa8 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thank you for replying  

Totally agree with what you said about Fakebook, that is very true and also love the traffic light system...... haha will give that one a go  

I also admire the people that make the decision to move on. I don't feel I have made that decision though...more that it was taken from me. We also took out a loan for the last txt so can't possibly consider another one until that is paid off (3 years). We don't have savings, earn just about enough to get buy. Bought our house at the wrong time with a big mortgage so even the option of selling the house isn't possible because we would lose money on it.....My parents have funded so many cycles in the past but I can't possible ask them again. It's so frustrating that money is stopping me fulfilling a dream that is so easy for others to fulfil.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi Luisa

I am so sorry that you are feeling this way and I can totally understand how you feel when you see the ** announcement. In the past what I have done is once there is a pregnancy announcement I stop "following" that friend -it doesn't mean you have "defriended" them it just means that none of their ** posts come up anymore. It has done my sanity a world of good. 
** iis full of people who just want to boast all day and once you sit on the fence and not add to comment, like any statuses etc.. you realise that these people only have **!!! I always question why so many people feel the need to tell everyone about "how they are feeling what they ate etc..."!! 

In the meantime find lots of things to do and enjoy your time with your partner

XX


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Luisa  

I came off ******** over a year ago and it has been great, it's helped to give my friendships a big sort out, who can actually be bothered to contact me and who relies on ******** generic statements to stay in touch and it means all the pregnancy stuff isn't thrust into my face constantly.



Sending hugs  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Luisa8 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks ladies. I agree with your comments about **....although to be totally honest, if it hadn't been ** it probably would have been an advert, comment, magazine story...something   that's half the problem I think, no escape from it and constant reminders.....


----------

